# LED flounder gigging light



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a led gigging light? Here is the one I am looking at and just wanted to know if it is any better that my 12v light.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/flounder_gigging_lights.html


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I use my scuba diving dive lights I bought from LeisurePro.com. They run all night on a set of C cells. I buy the C cells 4/$ dollar store. I zip tie the lites to a 3/4 in pvc pipe.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

crappyman, definitely a cool looking light. i like auto on/off feature when it goes underwater and the small batteries. if you buy one, post up on how you like it.

mm1


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

hmm... Would be interesting to test the difference between the ones we own vs. that. So crappie... you already paid for overnight shipping?!! Your 2COOL man!


----------



## J-Hooked (Mar 29, 2008)

I make my own lights from 12V LED MR16 bulbs set into 1 1/2" PVC fittings. You have to bore out the fittings a bit to get them to fit. Add some 5200 caulk to waterproof it, then wired a 12V deer feeder battery in a fanny pack gets 'er done.

Here's a bulb link. 
http://www.lightingonthenet.com/LED-12V-MR16-BIPIN-Bulb-30W-Equivalent-P442075C1377.aspx


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sum pvc silicone ur xtra car headlight and battery werkz fine for me i pull the battery and cooler icechest and fishin poles on a 10 ft jon boat behind me


----------



## REELBEAST (Aug 3, 2007)

I have two of those lights and love them for shallow water floundering. I actually found mine on e-bay. They work awesome in shallow clear water, we carry our big lights when murky or working deep. For the ease of operation they are the best thing ever, unless you normally work deep or dirty water.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Barnsie (Aug 16, 2009)

*New LED Gigging Light Video*

There is some good flounder gigging video footage of our LED New Flounder Gigging Lights.

These lights are up to 10 times brighter than the old gigging lights we had.

http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/flounder_fishing/floundering_video_whangarei_new_zealand.html

(second video down the page)

or on our youtube channel here

http://www.youtube.com/user/paulauckland


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Up here on the upper coast we rarely get good clear water except in the winter time and we all know we can't find large numbers of flat fish in the shallows in late jan. early feb. I am wondering if anyone knows of the brightest hologen 500 watt bulb for work lights.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

*A better LED light*

I have an LED light we built and use in south Florida for bully netting lobster and it sounds like the same thing. It has 18 LED's all set in a 1 inch diameter tube that runs for almost 6 hours on two 9 volt batteries and its waterproof


----------



## choppedliver (Jun 23, 2011)

My buddy Jim makes 2000 lumen LED lights with a shoulder strap, on off switch, etc. It's some top quality stuff. That dude is hardcore about wade gigging. He probably walks 10-12 miles in water 2-3 times a week.

The cool thing about the ones he uses from fishinglights etc is they are more towards the blue end of the spectrum, and the closer you get to that end of the spectrum the more the light penetrates. Red end penetrates least, violet end penetrates most. Halogen is yellow which is towards the red end.

Check it out here

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread7480.html#post62259

His original design was made with halogen lights, and when he made the one with led's, him and a buddy went gigging and made this youtube video where you can see the halogen side by side an LED for comparison. The difference is striking

Here's a link to the video... it's called "taliban flatties" lol... he's stationed at hurlburt field
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread7592.html


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I have one of the ones from Extreme, it works well in clear water. The light level is different and lower than the other 20 watt halogens I use. If You gig in parallel to someone with another kind of light, you cannot see much. Extreme's light is great for convenience, there are no external wires, just the pole and the light. (2- 9 volt batteries are in the handle.)


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

My son picked up 3 of Pauls lights last year. He said they worked well when he and a friend walked San Luis one night and tagged a few. I found some extra 3500mah batteries on ebay which are good for a longer walk, keeping the ones that came with pocketed. Biggest thing he noticed was the weight loss as we've been using some that I made 15 years ago out of PVC and pulling a washtub in a tube with a car battery and doughnet in tow. Haven't had a chance to do a side by side comparison yet and am curious how the white light does in comparison with the incandescent vnsp lamps we've had.


----------



## codyj (Oct 12, 2010)

how do yall feel these led lights compare to a gas lantern? which i have used my entire life.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think an underwater light beats a gas light in just about every way. The only exception may be total light output, but it is where the light is rather than total light that matters. 
When the light starts under the water, you get a much better image, and less reflection.


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a link to some I have http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## choppedliver (Jun 23, 2011)

codyj said:


> how do yall feel these led lights compare to a gas lantern? which i have used my entire life.


technology marches on. Lights above water are less efficient than lights under water. A certain percentage of light will reflect off, instead of penetrating the water and illuminating the fish.

Some of that light will bounce away from you, and some will come back right at you. So the more ripple, the more efficiency is lost.

And then their is the wavelength of the light... more towards the red end of the spectrum, less effective. Some led lights have a bluish tint which is towards the violet end of the spectrum, so it penetrates murk better.

Rickolitus, I agree with you about the lights from fishinglightsetc. I have some myself.

I would imagine a gas lantern would be towards the yellowish end of the spectrum. Halogen lights are also towards the yellowish end as well. My buddy banjovie made a really good comparison video of underwater halogen vs underwater LED.

Hit the play button
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum26/thread7592.html

The led lights are around 9200k color temperature and seem to really do a great job. Plus he can run them off a small battery instead of a car battery.


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

**** am I the only one sporting out a colman???


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

codyj said:


> how do yall feel these led lights compare to a gas lantern? which i have used my entire life.





limithunter said:


> **** am I the only one sporting out a colman???


uh, no?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

limithunter said:


> **** am I the only one sporting out a colman???


No! I still gig the way my father taught me some 40 yrs ago.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Rickolitus said:


> Here is a link to some I have http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


So I am inthe market for some new flounder lights. After reading these posts it seems that purchasing the lights from the above site and building your own is the way to go?? Is anyone selling the setups already built? I did see the website for pauls lights which looks pretty decent and they are already built for you. I dont mind building one myself but buying an already made light may be better for me right now.

It seems this post was started in 2008!!! Whats the concensus now for lights, LED still. Thanks for the help. I need some lights!!!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Aggie,

Do you want boat lights or wading lights?

John aka Nightgigger took me wading two years ago and showed me his rig. He wades and giggs all the time. used little fish pond 20-25 watt light from Harbor Freight and couple of pvc parts plus an old elect cord and uses deer feeder battery. His worked well. Deer feeder battery lasts long time. 

If for your wife's boat then there were some posts last year at length on lights for your boat. Dipsay and others posted pxs and information on what they used for their boats last year. 

Capt josh uses two above water 300watt quartz halogen lights.

I would be curious what works better? above the water or below the water flounder lights for a boat.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I am looking for wading lights to carry easily, not for the boat. I would really like to buy/make a rig that does not use such a large battery. It would be ideal to have a self contained unit that runs off small batteries instead of a larger battery you have to pull!! 

I think I am going to try and make the setup from the the fishinglights website. They have a schematic that does not look that hard to build, but I could be wrong!!! Never was that good at wiring stuff!!


----------

